# rss auslesen



## d2505 (9. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
Gibt es eine möglichkeit ein rss Feed auszulesen
also das man die letzte rss nachreicht in ein string umwandelt


----------



## eRaaaa (9. Mai 2011)

Ja gibt es 
Google hat nichts gefunden ?

--> RSS feeds with Java - Tutorial
......


----------



## d2505 (9. Mai 2011)

ne bei mir nur was mit javascript !


----------

